# Went to the vet office today and thought Id share



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay so I took the boys in for there CD&T booster shot and to schedule another appointment for banding before they went to there new homes. Well, first of all when I saw I had two boys born first thing that scared me was getting them banded. Just because I had a HORRIBLE experience with a banded buckling before the boys were born. Anyway.. My vet HIGHLY recommended NOT banding or having them cut until 4 months old. He said unless the boys are going for meat purposes there is not reason to have them banded at 8 weeks old. He said the longer you wait the better the health of the whether will be. He will live longer pretty much.  
But I thought I would share this since there are alot of people out there that are banding at an early age and that maybe it is healthier to wait and let them mature before doing it. But I can see what he was saying when he said that unless they are going for meat. But anyway this is what i learned at the vet today and Im just passing it on to you guys if you want to take it and use it. 
Oh I did contact the new owners to let them know what the vet told me and they both were really happy and said that it was fine that they didnt really want them banded yet anyway. So worked out for all of us including the goats


----------



## elevan (Jul 27, 2011)

My vet pretty much recommends the same thing.  I still band at 8 weeks if they are gonna stay on the farm beyond that because I don't have the ability to separate bucklings that young from the main herd and they can't go into the buck pen.  BUT if I were selling one and they were taking it home at 8 weeks and had the ability to keep him intact until 4 months without causing problems in their herd, I would certainly recommend that a person do so.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 27, 2011)

Yea I was gonna have them banded since they were a cross between a pygmy doe and a nigi buck. Since they were going to homes as pets that is why I decided not to do it this young. With the experience I had with having a banded 8 week old and I really adored that little guy I ended up having to have our vet put him down.  The vet that banded him got his peepee stuck behind the two bands he used and he was peeing inside himself and were the two bands were it was infected and it hadnt fell of after two weeks. So I didnt want to that to happen to someone else who was wanting these two as pets and really fell in love with them when they came out to see them.


----------



## elevan (Jul 27, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> With the experience I had with having a banded 8 week old and I really adored that little guy I ended up having to have our vet put him down.  The vet that banded him got his peepee stuck behind the two bands he used and he was peeing inside himself and were the two bands were it was infected and it hadnt fell of after two weeks. So I didnt want to that to happen to someone else who was wanting these two as pets and really fell in love with them when they came out to see them.


Now, how the heck did _a vet_ manage to mess up like that?!??!!!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 27, 2011)

We are still not sure!? But let me say that we did not have to pay one cent to them for putting him down and all the visits out to try to treat him. I think they did that to cover them selfs!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I'm like Emily, how in the world did the guy get that so messed up???

I have banded two boys at 8 weeks this year, and it was pretty obvious where the band went.  

Maybe the goat's plumbing was off kilter.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 27, 2011)

Did I miss banding 101?  I only used one band, not two.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 27, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Did I miss banding 101?  I only used one band, not two.


For real. Not sure what the vet did but sounds like he got his degree from a Cracker Jack box.  There's no way the goat's penis would even be in the same remote area of the band. 


The only issue I'd have with waiting until 4 months is the testicles are too big for my bander.  I had to have the vet do it this year with his cattle bander, and it wasn't much of an issue because he was here anyways for a health paper visit, but there's no way I'd pay a vet to do it under normal circumstances. I just can't afford to spend money on those types of visits.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 27, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> Yea I was gonna have them banded since they were a cross between a pygmy doe and a nigi buck. Since they were going to homes as pets that is why I decided not to do it this young. With the experience I had with having a banded 8 week old and I really adored that little guy I ended up having to have our vet put him down.  The vet that banded him got his peepee stuck behind the two bands he used and he was peeing inside himself and were the two bands were it was infected and it hadnt fell of after two weeks. So I didnt want to that to happen to someone else who was wanting these two as pets and really fell in love with them when they came out to see them.


Good reason to band your boys yourself!  I can't think of how a banding could be so botched.  I have never heard of using 2 bands either.  And by the way it takes longer than 2 weeks for "it" to fall off (30-60 days).  No way would I pay a vet to band for me.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 28, 2011)

I can see getting a nipple in the band....but the penis?


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes I know what all of you are saying and at the time I was a complete newbie with goats and just went with his word on it. Yes I did trust him at that time since he did work on my horses and I never had any issue with him before. Since the vet office had serveral different vets in the office I called and asked them before which vet worked with goats the most blahblah. Well they said that particular vet did so that is why I went with him. Now when all this went down.. Not only was I FURIOUS but so was my husband because these last night vet calls the whole week and with the last visit being and emergency call this was adding up FAST! But I think I do know what happened, he was in a hurry to go pull someones calf and he just didnt check or something and that is how it happened. But the last vet that came out was just baffled at how the other vet managed to do such a thing.
  But I know with horses you cut them instead of banding, with cattle you can either cut or band I have seen both. But I do know with my dad being on a Dairy Farm i do know they have only use one band on a calf. 
I still have not gotten over what happened but we did not have to pay for the bills nor do we use that vet. My husband said that if he came back on the property that he was gonna kick em in his butt (of coarse he used different words) .


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 28, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> Yes I know what all of you are saying and at the time I was a complete newbie with goats and just went with his word on it. Yes I did trust him at that time since he did work on my horses and I never had any issue with him before. Since the vet office had serveral different vets in the office I called and asked them before which vet worked with goats the most blahblah. Well they said that particular vet did so that is why I went with him. Now when all this went down.. Not only was I FURIOUS but so was my husband because these last night vet calls the whole week and with the last visit being and emergency call this was adding up FAST! But I think I do know what happened, he was in a hurry to go pull someones calf and he just didnt check or something and that is how it happened. But the last vet that came out was just baffled at how the other vet managed to do such a thing.
> But I know with horses you cut them instead of banding, with cattle you can either cut or band I have seen both. But I do know with my dad being on a Dairy Farm i do know they have only use one band on a calf.
> I still have not gotten over what happened but we did not have to pay for the bills nor do we use that vet. My husband said that if he came back on the property that he was gonna kick em in his butt (of coarse he used different words) .


Where did he put the bands exactly?  I'm just so confused by this.  The penis is on the middle of the stomach, no where even remotely near the testicles.  Did he put a band on the testicles AND a band on his penis?


----------



## elevan (Jul 28, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> willowbreezefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG...that is so what I was thinking when I read this...I just don't understand how _A VET_ could screw up that bad...

It's good that they ended up giving you the services free of charge...but man, that guy needs to be reviewed for misconduct.

I had a friend whose human dr started screwing up big time and she switched doctors...about a month later there was an article in the paper - the dr had her license revoked when it was found out that she was abusing prescription pills and alcohol.  I would report this vet.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 28, 2011)

He put the bands around the goats testicles. Just like a cow, a goat can actually suck in his penis just like they can suck in one or both testicles. They do this just as you would take in a deep breath. The penis is connected to the testicles in side. Every thing in that remote area is connected up in between the hind legs in side the goat. They can and will suck in there penis or testicles if they get startled, scared, or upset.  There penis is not just there hanging around inside there shealth. It is pulled in there to a certain degree and when the goat feels horny he will let it out fully.
Hope that makes since.


----------



## elevan (Jul 28, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> He put the bands around the goats testicles. Just like a cow, a goat can actually suck in his penis just like they can suck in one or both testicles. They do this just as you would take in a deep breath. The penis is connected to the testicles in side. Every thing in that remote area is connected up in between the hind legs in side the goat. They can and will suck in there penis or testicles if they get startled, scared, or upset.  There penis is not just there hanging around inside there shealth. It is pulled in there to a certain degree and when the goat feels horny he will let it out fully.
> Hope that makes since.


Above the testicles would be the urethral curve (or that's what my vet refers to it as)...

So, what you're saying is that the vet banded really high and / or the urethral curve was "riding" low and that the banding caught the urethral curve and severed it...?

I would have to venture a guess that this would be a very abnormal situation or else we would all be putting our goats at risk in banding...


----------



## greymane (Jul 29, 2011)

That is terrible.  Hope all goes well with the new ones.  (Oh, BTW, my son lives in Harrisonburg.  Mt. Crawford, actually.)

We have had not issues with our guys so far.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

greymane said:
			
		

> That is terrible.  Hope all goes well with the new ones.  (Oh, BTW, my son lives in Harrisonburg.  Mt. Crawford, actually.)
> 
> We have had not issues with our guys so far.


We live in Mount Crawford.   I recommend Ashby Herd Health in Dayton


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 29, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> greymane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I call that vet office they say they dont do work on goats, just cows? If I knew of a good vet from there to use I would but like I said they always tell me that they dont do work on goats.


----------



## greymane (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, sorry, my son lives in Mt. Crawford, but they have no goats (yet!).  We live in the Finger Lakes area of NY.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 29, 2011)

greymane said:
			
		

> That is terrible.  Hope all goes well with the new ones.  (Oh, BTW, my son lives in Harrisonburg.  Mt. Crawford, actually.)
> 
> We have had not issues with our guys so far.


I just had a bad first experience with banding. If I get someone else that I can trust or that could teach me how to band correctly I would.  But I dont have to worry about that particular vet anymore since we no longer use him. I am not the only person that has had "bad" issues with using that vet office. I know at least three others that WILL NOT use anyone from that office just because what happen to them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE don't have a goat vet, so I can't help you. But I know there is suppose to be a good one in the area. I would try e-mailing some of the bigger farms in the area, like Ladybug hill farm or the farm they are in partnership with and ask them if they can recommend a good goat vet. 

My father n law is a retired large animal vet, so he has been working with us.  and my husband works directly with an excellant vet at his workplace. Between the two of them we having been getting excellant help and fantastic advice.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 29, 2011)

My brothers girlfriend is friends with the lady who owns Ladybug hill Farm. The owner has one of my brothers girl friends horses at her farm and that is who she named her farm after.  But I will say something to sara to see if she can get intouch with that lady.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> My brothers girlfriend is friends with the lady who owns Ladybug hill Farm. The owner has one of my brothers girl friends horses at her farm and that is who she named her farm after.  But I will say something to sara to see if she can get intouch with that lady.


I have came really close to calling ladybug Hill farm up and buying  a goat from them, but I am worried that there is too much of the cherokee(her herd-sire) blood-line in the area already. Although I don't know how you can go wrong owning something directly out of an enobled sire.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 29, 2011)

I think all her kids are really cute and well put together.


----------

